# GanP- what does he make?



## GarageBoy (Aug 14, 2009)

I've never heard the name before until I saw donn_'s listing
Who is he and what does he make?


----------



## jch79 (Aug 14, 2009)

Did you do a search? 

Here's all the threads he's started:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/search.php?searchid=4427587

Colin has made a lot of cool lights, but doesn't make them in huge batches - quality stuff though.

:thumbsup: john


----------



## saabluster (Aug 15, 2009)

jch79 said:


> Here's all the threads he's started:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/search.php?searchid=4427587


"Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."


----------



## saabluster (Aug 15, 2009)

GarageBoy said:


> Who is he and what does he make?


Wow! You've been here that long and you haven't learned to do a search?


----------



## BSBG (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry, I just have to pile on the "do a search" bandwagon.

Google or CPF, all you will need to know.


----------



## GarageBoy (Aug 15, 2009)

Search, Search...
I was kind of interested what he does as opposed to assuming he just clones of McLux and SF stuff


----------



## jch79 (Aug 15, 2009)

saabluster said:


> "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."



Try this? :shrug: It looks like the forum changes the link when you hit "Search" or something. Either way, just go to Ganp's profile, and click on the "threads started" link under his statistics.

:thumbsup: john


----------

